# Kabel Deutschland ping verbessern brauche Hilfe



## python7960 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gutten abend comunity, habe seit 14.10.11 kd 32k leitung ping 35-40ms. davor 16k DSL ping 20-25ms. von Vodavone.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit den ping von Kabel Deutschland zu verbessern?  Ich merke es sehr mit dem ping. Mir wurde versprochen das es mindestens genau so guten ping haben werde. Mit download ges. bin sehr zufrieden geht bis 40k aber der ping ist nicht so pralle.
Router ist Der D-Link 615
Kann es am Router ligen oder am Kabel?


----------



## Tuerkay (19. Oktober 2011)

Wurden Leitungen und Verteilerkasten neu verlegt/verbaut? Falls ja, könnte es daran liegen. War einst bei mir der Fall. Da half nur internetverhalten beobachten und Support anrufen. Nach ca. 2 Wochen lief dann mal alles bei uns. Falls du w-lan nutzt, kann es am Router liegen weil der ziemlich schei.... ist. Sonst fällt mir spontan nichts ein.


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi, Ja die montöre haben irgendwas eingebaut und Kabel verlegt aber ich habe ca. 4m. von alte leitung noch drin vieleicht ist das der Flaschenhals, ich nutze krosoverkabel 10m.


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

das kann dir hier keiner sagen, da muss du dort anrufen  
35-40ms ist doch ok, laggen wird da nix


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte davor 20-25 und ich muss sagen ich merke es deutlich  .
Kann ich eventuel noch kündigen?


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2011)

Warum kündigen?
Sie liefern dir doch die angegebene Downloadrate von ~32MBit.
Oder haben sie dir einen speziellen Ping im Vertrag garantiert...


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

Im vertrag steht nichts drin, aber trotz dem für Mich ist das ein Rückschrit. Das Mit demm kündigen muss nicht sein. Hat kd ein fast patsch oder so ehnliches?


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2011)

Fast Path ist eine DSL Technik (also TELEFON-Netz).
Du bis aber bei einem KABEL-Netzbetreiber (TV-Kabel-Netz)
Komplett andere Technik

Ist der Ping überall so "schlecht"? (Webseiten / Spielemäßig)
Schon mal testweiße diverese Internet-Speedmesser getested?
Kann auch sein das es nicht an dir liegt, sondern an den anderen Servern...

Ruf halt die Hotline an und quängel so lange bis sie dir da weiterhelfen.
Oder wenn gar nicht anderes hilft: Schmier deine Kabel mit Vaseline ein, damit die Daten besser flutschen


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

Kd tester zeigt 25ms ist wohl klar weil server warscheinlich in Der nehe ist, die anderen tester zeigen 35 bis 45ms  in spielen auch 35-45ms in denn servern wo ich früher 20-25ms hatte. Im Keller zwischen neue Leitung ist noch ca. 6m. von alten Kabel zwischen Der ist auch schmaller als neues Kabel,kann es die ursache sein? Soll ich das Kabel ersetzen? Service braucht warscheinlich Vaseline wenn ich die erreiche am ersten Tag Nach 40minuten wartezeit habe ich aufgegeben.


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

um welches spiel handelt es sich? ich hab dsl 384 + fastpath 30er ping, ohne fastpath früher 60-70er ping und bin trotzdem abgegangen


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bfbc2 und cod bo, besonders Bfbc2
Ist schlim teilweise sterben gegner Nach dem ich nachgeladen habe! Die schüsse werden schlechter regestriert bin eher nahkamf typ da muss schon alles glat laufen.
Merkst du unterschied wenn du mit 30er oder mit 60er ping spielst?


----------



## K3n$! (19. Oktober 2011)

Ping mal den Heise.de Server an. 

--> Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> "ping heise.de" ohne die Anführungsstriche eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen. 
Hier dann bitte mal min. max. und Mittelwert posten.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Oktober 2011)

python7960 schrieb:


> Ich hatte davor 20-25 und ich muss sagen ich merke es deutlich  .
> Kann ich eventuel noch kündigen?


 
Sorry aber das ist Totaler Bullshit. Solltest du nicht vom Planeten Krypton stammen, wird kein Mensch
20ms spüren genauso wenig, wie du den unterschied zwischen 80 und 100 Frames sehen kannst.
Ist rein physiologisch nunmal nicht möglich.

Der Ping wird viel eher am Server und der Tageszeit liegen. Tauschst du einen der Parameter aus kannst du schon
ganz andere Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

da muss ich bullshit recht geben. mit 60er ping kann man auch noch gut/flüssig zocken ohne verzögerung. 
irgendwo muss der fehler sein aber wo? 


vllt modem/kabel..


----------



## python7960 (19. Oktober 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> Ping mal den Heise.de Server an.
> 
> --> Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> "ping heise.de" ohne die Anführungsstriche eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen.
> Hier dann bitte mal min. max. und Mittelwert posten.


Bin heute ca. 22.00 uhr zuhause,  dann poste ich Ergebnis.



			
				blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber das ist Totaler Bullshit. Solltest du nicht vom Planeten Krypton stammen, wird kein Mensch
> 20ms spüren genauso wenig, wie du den unterschied zwischen 80 und 100 Frames sehen kannst.
> Ist rein physiologisch nunmal nicht möglich.
> 
> ...


Ich bin einfacher Homosapienserektus von Planet Erde irgendwie merke ich diesen unterschied mit dem Ping. Und fps kann ich bestimt nicht zählen aber Bild wird ruhiger,klarer. Habe bestimte Server im favoriten gespeichert und Ping war eigentlich fast immer der selbe tags über bisel schlechter aber war io.




			
				Commander schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich bullshit recht geben. mit 60er ping kann man auch noch gut/flüssig zocken ohne verzögerung.
> irgendwo muss der fehler sein aber wo?
> 
> vllt modem/kabel..


Klar kann mann zocken alles angewohnheits sache.
Das ist nicht so das es nicht klapt mit dem zocken, halt muss mann das Ziel länger unter beschuss nehmen.


----------



## wuestenfux (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute eher das es an den Servern von KD liegt. Diese nutzen andere Backbones etc. als VDF.

Hast du mal so in die Serverliste geschaut was es da an pings gibt? Du schreibst nämlich nur von deinen Favoriten. 

Wenn es in der normalen Serverliste welche mit den pings zwischen 20-30ms auftauchen ist mit deinem Netz alles i.O.


----------



## Pro Gamer (19. Oktober 2011)

hi

also wenn du mit lan kabel ver bunden hast könntest du mal folgendes versuchen

öffne die registry un geh auf folgenden pfad

\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\

dann wähl deinen router aus müsste der sein mit den meisten einträgen

dann mach 2 neue DWORD einträge aber als 32 bit version

so die befehle heißen TcpNoDelay un TcpAckFrequency

so mach beim wert 1 un lass es auf hexadezimal

dann starte den pc neu un du müsstest einen besseren ping haben hat bei mir sogar mit dem umts stick geholfen

Gruß


----------



## python7960 (20. Oktober 2011)

@*K3n$!
cmd/heisse.de min 26ms, max 28ms, mid 26ms
computerbild.de 35ms
kabeldeutschland.de 25ms
Scheint alles io zu sein, es liegt wohl wirklich am Server Standort, wie von wuestenfux vermuttet wurde.  
@Pro Gamer 
Das werde ich ausprobieren. Was verendere ich damit, kann das System stabilität oder sicherheit beintrechtigen?
*


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Methode von Pro Gamer interessiert mich auch. 
Mit meiner VDSL Leitung hab ich so einen 30er Ping. 
Kann man da noch was machen ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Oktober 2011)

was pro gamer vorschlägt ist einfach ein win vista/ win 7 feature abzuschalten 
beide os haben die tolle möglichkeit pakete zur optimierung des  netzwerktraffics zu sammeln und dann gebündelt loszuschicken, das  schaltet man damit ab 
windows xp hatte dieses 'feature' noch nicht und muss daher nicht optimiert werden 

@K3n$!
mit vdsl 50 habe ich im schnitt 33ms bei wow, bei css so zwischen 8-16 ms ping auf meinen bevorzugten servern


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man denn bei VDSL unter 15ms haben ? Bei mir steht bei einigen Servern zwar auch was um die 10-12ms, aber das ist gar nicht möglich, denn ich habe allein zum 1. Hop einen Ping von 16ms. 

Bringt denn diese Abschaltung etwas ?

Was genau bringt denn diese Modifikation der Registry und was macht genau macht ma da ?


Edit: Ich hab es jetzt mal getestet. Im Spiel bleibt mein Ping gleich. 
Wenn ich google anpinge hab ich vorher min. 28ms, max. 31 und Mittelwert 29.

Wenn ich den registry-Tweak nutze, dann erhöht sich mein Ping um 1-2ms.


----------



## python7960 (20. Oktober 2011)

So sieht es jezt bei mir aus, nach dem vorschlag von Pro Gamer:
cmd/ping heisse.de- min 25ms, max 26ms, mid 25ms vorher-26ms,28ms,26ms
kabeldeutschland.de- 22ms vorher-25ms
computerbild.de-34ms vorher-35ms
Habe auch was dazu gefunden 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-tcpnodelay-tcpackfrequency-und-der-ping.html
TCPNoDelay - bessere Ping? - ComputerBase Forum
Fahls noch jemand Trix kennt bitte her damit
PS.
Big Danke an alle


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie so eben editiert. Bei mir hat nichts gebracht. Im Gegenteil mein Ping ist sogar um 1-2ms nach oben gegangen.


----------



## python7960 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir schwankt der Wert auch jedes mall.:-/


----------

